

Show HN: Criticize My Personal Resume Site [Front-end JavaScript UI/UX and Design Dev] - michaelchisari

I&#x27;m transitioning to front-end UI&#x2F;UX and visual design programming, so I put up this resume&#x2F;consulting site in about a day and a half.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;michael.chisari.us&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m still working on it, but I&#x27;m throwing it out there for criticism in the meantime. Design, functionality, context. Brutality appreciated.<p>Michael Chisari
michael@chisari.us
======
hardwaresofton
Here are my thoughts:

You should probably do some more cross-browser testing (sandwich menu is a
little malformed in FF) if you're not already

Instead of using colored circles, use the icons for the technologies you know

Text below your name is cut off in FF

There is probably no need to have a white stripe with black text with your
name in it. Since you have a relatively dark thing as the background, why not
just put white text with your name and the sub title?

Knowledge, Professional, and all those sections should stick to the top just
like your name, so the person can jump to those sections whenever they want

Colors are a bit drab, maybe consider using flatuicolors.com ?

Break up the text a little more, or word-wrap in denser columns. it's a little
laborious to start from left and read all the way to the right side of the
screen and come back

Larger font, less/more succint text

Create better hierarchy between the sections... If the hierarchy was more
visible/prominent, you wouldn't need to name sections <section> * <subsection>
(i.e. "Knowledge * Server"). You could have the sections be below the stick
topnav bar, that way user knows where they are by color and you don't need to
be repetitive

Background is a little distracting, either commit to white text on dark
background or commit to background at the top and fading to solid gray or
something

Use company logos (and give attribution or whatever) instead of drab colored
blocks with text

~~~
michaelchisari
> flatuicolors.com

Great resource, thank you! I am going for something a little more muted,
although I want to add some more depth and motion to make up for it.

> You should probably do some more cross-browser testing

That's on the chopping block. It was developed on chrome for Mac, but hardly
tested elsewhere.

> Instead of using colored circles, use the icons for the technologies you
> know > Use company logos (and give attribution or whatever) instead of drab
> colored blocks with text

That's a good idea.

------
lhorie
Content:

\- Lose the weaknesses paragraph, and all the personal stuff. It makes you
look amateurish

\- In the work experience section, talk about specifics of what you personally
did, not about the companies

Design:

\- The text under your name at the top looks cut-off

\- Lose the white-text-on-pastel buttons. Use columns to spacially organize
prose vs keywords

\- clicking on a named anchor makes the section I clicked in be hidden
underneath the floating top bar

~~~
michaelchisari
> Lose the weaknesses paragraph, and all the personal stuff. It makes you look
> amateurish

I was on the fence about that, so I'm going to nix it. Thanks!

